#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [日本妖怪]鐮鼬

## 蒼鬢魂兒

*轉自維基百科*

　　鐮鼬是日本的甲信越地方傳說的一種妖怪。它以旋風的姿態出現，用像鐮刀一樣銳利的爪子襲擊遇到的人。被害者的皮膚雖然會被劃開很長的傷口，但是一點也不覺得疼痛。
　　鐮鼬（鳥山石燕繪）鎌鼬，在日文中有時也寫成窮奇，是一種傳說中的風妖，原來並沒有固定的漢字寫法，其原文Kamaitachi的解釋也多種多樣。在鳥山石燕的畫作《畫圖百鬼夜行》的「陰之章」中描繪的「鐮鼬」，是一種形似鼬鼠的妖怪，這也就成為了鐮鼬這一詞的來源。
　　在《和漢三才図絵》中，鼬鼠也被認為是妖怪的一種。它們在夜裡聚集成群，產生出火柱，火柱消失的地方就會發生火災。還有，當鼬用後腿直立起身體，盯著人的面部看的時候，傳說它會像狐狸一樣去數人的眉毛，從而使人產生幻覺。
　　關於使人受傷這一點，雖然實現的可能性非常之低，但是有理論表明由於旋風而產生的局部負壓有可能會使人的皮膚髮生撕裂現象。

鐮鼬傳說的傳播
　　與「會使人受傷的魔風」相關的傳說，在日本的中部以及近畿地方都有發現，尤其是冬季較長有積雪覆蓋的地區。一些地方甚至把旋風就叫做鐮鼬。根據傳說，這種妖怪會使人摔倒，並使摔倒的人的腿上留下類似割傷的傷口。在信越地方，鐮鼬是與災神聯繫在一起的，傳說如果踩到了節這種怪物，就會被鐮鼬所傷。在飛騨地區的丹生川流域，鐮鼬是由3個妖怪構成的。為首的妖怪使人摔倒，第二個妖怪用刀劃開人的皮膚，第三個妖怪立刻在傷口上敷藥。因此傷口既無疼痛感也不會出血。關於這種三個妖怪的構成，隨著地區不同，它們的關係也有兄弟、父母與孩子等等的說法。在奈良的吉野郡，鐮鼬會把人推倒並且咬傷，使人留下不流血的傷口。
　　近代的研究表明，在旋風的中心地帶形成的真空或超低壓區域中，會發生皮膚以及肌肉撕裂的現象。這種科學的見解很快就隨著鐮鼬的傳說而廣泛流傳開來。在日本的漫畫和動畫領域里，經常會出現由於旋風而在物體表面留下類似切割痕迹的描寫。但是，事實上皮膚是一層十分結實的組織，從物理學的角度來看，由旋風而產生能使人的皮膚髮生撕裂的氣壓差是幾乎不可能的。而且，在發生過類似鐮鼬襲擊的事件中，完全沒有衣物或相關物品被割裂的報告。從這些事實來看，現代的理論認為，鐮鼬現象不是旋風壓差的問題，而是由於皮膚表面水分蒸發吸熱而導致的皮膚表面變冷，進而產生組織變性後皮膚撕裂的生理學現象。鐮鼬傳說多發生在寒冷地區，這也從側面證明了這個理論。
　　在外國的文獻記述中，基本沒有發現類似日本的鐮鼬現象。

鎌鼬圖　轉載自http://interval.cc/illustrations/other/kamaitachi/

----------


## wingwolf

> 鐮鼬（鳥山石燕繪）鎌鼬，在日文中有時也寫成窮奇


啊啊啊，怪物出口海外之後，這名字真的太……
人家窮奇那麽帥氣的（啥？）
而鐮鼬那麽可愛 [炸

原來還有傳說那麽“現實”的妖怪
而且還可以長知識

謝謝蒼鬢魂兒的資料  :Very Happy:

----------


## 蝕狼

這算是日本有名的妖怪之一

不過沒想到可以有麼詳細的資訊提供，真的非常感謝ˊWˋ

窮奇阿…

這倒是蠻有趣的漢字衍生，或許以後要寫的話可以增添一層奇幻色彩。
而且那張圖感覺也很有趣呢>W<

----------

